# How long did you last after spaying before walking?



## Bella16 (Jun 17, 2016)

Bellas driving us nuts she was spayed Friday she slept pretty much all Friday but since then she's back to her normal self. 

Trying to keep her calm at the moment just isn't happening she's been jumping up and down the sofa on occasion, zooming round and rolling. 

We were told to wait 3-4 days before taking her out for a lead walk, I think we're going to do this tomorrow to try and use up some energy.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Try doing some training or play games with treats. That tired them out pretty well for a bit. We didn't go for a walk for a week. It was quite painful. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

